# Cycling Nano -Some help



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

If you have that many plants, and your bioload is that small, you probably don't need to cycle at all. It sounds like the plants can handle it, and the bacteria will show up eventually.

I would do a water change to drop the ammonia back to 0, stop dosing, and stock it!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nope.. Nope.. Nope.. Every tank needs a cycle to be healthy. 

You should eventually see nitrates. I see them in my 3gal with tons of moss and floaters. 

All in all, you need to keep working so that your dose of ammonia is gone in 24 hours.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know, I'm a believer in the silent cycle if the tank is heavily planted. 

Based on the plant list, the really low bio load, and the tank size, I don't think a silent cycle is immediately out of the question.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Do you know how big mystery snails get and how much they poop?

I am a believer in adding ramshorn snails, cycling, testing then planting and waiting before adding shrimp. 

It is tried and true. Won't fail anybody.


----------



## plantednano (Jul 15, 2012)

id keep cycling it. as a fellow newby to the aquarium world (specifically planted) i cycled my 2.5g for a month. Only really bc I way over dosed ammonia on accident the first time i added it and it leached into the substate and took this long to fully disapate. However now that i stocked it with fish and shrimp all of my levels stay at zero, even nitrates after a week without a water change (need more fish! lol) 

But the cycling time gave my plants time to root, some parts died off and grew back even stronger and greener. 

IMO its worth the wait for the piece of mind, plus it makes you that much happier to finally have things moving around in the tank once you do actually stock it.


----------

